# Forum Slow to Load



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Seems be trying to load t.pointroll.com (or similar) waits and waits then 30 secs later forum arrives :?

Also slower than normal once in.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I've found it desperately slow today as well. All other web pages seem fine, but TTF does seem v e r y s l o w . . . .


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

neil1003 said:


> I've found it desperately slow today as well. All other web pages seem fine, but TTF does seem v e r y s l o w . . . .


yep I also found this today :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've found it getting slower the last week or two but particularly recently.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Taking a stab at this one - but - maybe it's just that all these new sig pics and big photos are putting a bit of a strain on the server. Just think of the amount of info that has to be cached.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> maybe it's just that all these new sig pics and big photos are putting a bit of a strain on the server.


Well that will give a certain moderator something to do, seems to get off on adding up sig pic sizes and sending smug pm`s stating they are oversize/byte limit.
Probably a traffic warden at weekends................


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > maybe it's just that all these new sig pics and big photos are putting a bit of a strain on the server.
> ...


In their defence, isn't that one of the tasks that moderators are meant to do? i.e. uphold the rules that Jae lays out. :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It's one that I hate doing (because of the comments), but still do :?

and when we don't... what happens? TT-F starts to run slow :roll:

:wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I can walk faster ......... and thats saying summat, after all I am 52 this year


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> I can walk faster ......... and thats saying summat, after all I am 52 this year


Is that all - I thought you looked older!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

saint said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > I can walk faster ......... and thats saying summat, after all I am 52 this year
> ...


That was posted way past your bed time little boy.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


I'll suffer for it today! As you are aware older people need less sleep!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

saint said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Aye, too true - tossin all night


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------

